# Help! It's a Mix!



## Tstan43 (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, obviously I'm new to the forum. I decided to join because i have a bit of an issue. My girlfriend bought me a puppy the other day and the guy at the pet shop told her that she was a boxer mix... however, he did not know what she is mixed with. So i was going to give this a try before i have to go pay for a DNA test at the vets office. I have asked around and looked around that photos and i think that she is a Boxer/German Shepherd mix? Could anybody help me out? I'd really appreciate it!!! My only concerns are that she is a bit of a runt for her age i think (if she is gsd/boxer). She is about 10 weeks (according to the ignorant pet shop man).

Thanks,
Treavor


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, she is a real cutie whatever she is. :greet:


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mastiff/chihuahua?

Don't waste your money on a DNA test. They really are not that accurate. Just love your dog and let her grow to be who she is.


----------



## Tstan43 (May 7, 2011)

So, you don't see boxer nor german shepherd? haha Either way, yes i love her very much! she is super sweet and very quick learner. House trained in about a week and a half at the most. Any other suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Tstan43 said:


> So, you don't see boxer nor german shepherd? haha Either way, yes i love her very much! she is super sweet and very quick learner. House trained in about a week and a half at the most. Any other suggestions would be appreciated!


 
I honestly do not know what she is. lol Do you love her? Is she a sweetheart? If you answer yes to those then does her breed really matter?  
I had a mix breed when I was younger. All I knew is that she had a lot of terrier, at least half aussie, and lord only knows what else. She was one of the ugliest dogs I have ever seen and had ears that were bigger than a GSD puppy's. She loved me, I loved her, and that's all that matters.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

She is a cutie, which is all I'm an expert in. 

Could you post a few more photos, different angles? It might help the guesses.


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

a puggle!!! So cute whatever breed she is!!!!!!!


----------



## Tstan43 (May 7, 2011)

Yeah i know it doesnt matter what breed she is lol. im just one of those people that when i cant figure something out it stays on my mind and bugs me haha. but sure! here's a few more pictures! Her name is Ruby 

*** Pictures removed due to over sized *** 

Haven't got any really good pictures yet, but they will come! haha. 
Thanks!!

Treavor


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Whatever she is, she is 100% adorable!
I would think puggle too. Post pics on here as she gets older. This is a GSD forum but we have several other breeds as well! We can play a weekly guessing game with her.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I would like to welcome you to the forum. I'm not sure what Ruby is mixed with, but after those last pics you posted she does seem to look a little boxerish to me. Any which way about it though she's a cutie. 

I recently had a mixed breed pup come up to my yard he's a terrier mix we can't figure out what he's mixed with either. I just tell everyone one he's a terrier mix at first I was really curious as to what he could be mixed with or type of terrier, but now I don't even think about it now. I was looking up all types of terriers and breeds b/c like you I just had to know what kind of mix he is and I just said forget it he's a terrier mix and that's that. Enjoy your little girl and try not to focus on what's she mixed with. Just be content she's a boxer mix and have fun with her. She's so cute!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Trevor, welcome to the forum! Sorry I had to delete your pictures, they were way over the max size allowed for the forum. 

Please take a minute to read forum rules and get acquainted with picture resizing and posting:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/administrator-messages/93163-board-rules.html

And I agree with the others, I don't see any GSD in your pup, though he looks very cute. I'm sure everyone will love to see pics of him once re-posted.


----------



## Tstan43 (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks alot for all the comments! Gives me a little more info about her that i didnt know! haha. And i can see where she does look like a puggle; however, The head on a puggle is a little bit more blockish, she has more of a slender sharper snout and head. Maybe not as sharp as a GSD but definitely sharper than a puggle. Also, she has a lot more grayish color in her fur, the puggles i seen where pretty brown lol. Am i getting annoying yet? haha. Here are the resized pictures. Sorry, i totally should have read the rules. 
:blush:









These okay for picture size?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I really don't see any GSD. Boxer definitely for me, but what else I couldn't tell.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, pictures are still huge! I see those pics came from a photobucket account. Did you go through this helpful link for resizing?
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html

Very easy to follow instructions done up by one of our Mods here. You can also just try posting the links to your pics.


----------

